# Помогите разобраться с диагнозом



## Natashaa (10 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с проблемой. Моему молодому человеку уже несколько месяцев не могут поставить диагноз. Все началось с хруста в суставах по всему телу, боль не сильная но есть,отдаёт в колени локти, тянет поясницу отдаёт в крестец, шея говорит как каменная. В дестве ломал 2 раза позвоночник. Сейчас в росте -5 см. На денситометрии выявили остеопению, рентген голеностопных суставов - артроз. В нашем городе обошёл всех врачей, все ставят разные диагнозы,назначали уколы в суставы. Так же был у главного ревматолога республики, она сказала колоть в суставы не надо, назначила бисфосфонаты для остеопении. Поехал в Москву, она сказала что артроза нет, бисфосфонаты не надо. Думали дело в гормонах, результаты норм. В общем все говорят абсолютно разное, уже сил нет. Эта же врач с Москвы сказала надо исключить болезнь Бехтерева. Сейчас сдаёт анализы, из того что готово для диагностики этой болезни - срб отриц, соэ 3, мрт поясницы и крестцово подвздошной области сакроилеит не выявил. Осталось сделать рентген таза. Если эту болезнь исключат, то на что это может быть похоже?с чего все это происходит, может это врожденное? Лекарств пока никаких не пьёт , только кальцемин, делает гимнастику. И не понятно кто говорит надо колоть в суставы с гилаураном, кто говорит бисфосфонаты от остеопении, но диагноз никто так и не ставит. Прикрепляю фото анализов.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Окт 2018)

Московская врач всё верно сказала. Ничего никуда "колоть" не надо. Как и пить какие- то лекарства
Нужно заняться общефизической подготовкой (ОФП).
Гимнастика для позвоночника.
Гимнастика Стрельниковой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2018)

> ...хруст в суставах по всему телу, боль не сильная но есть,отдаёт в колени локти, тянет поясницу отдаёт в крестец, шея говорит как каменная.


Обследование надо закончить.
Рентген позвоночника делали?
МРТ покажите снимки.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Май 2019)

Извините, вклинюсь со своими размышлениями. А сдавали анализ на витамин Д?
Он не просто витамин, в прайсах лабораторий числится в разделе "Гормоны"
И сам анализ называется: *Витамин D, (25- OH витамин D, кальциферол)*
Участвует в фосфорно-кальциевом обмене.


----------



## Natashaa (12 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте! Сдавали, он понижен.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Май 2019)

А сколько? Цифру помните? 
Если меньше 15, то надо принимать обязательно. Назначили вит Д?


----------



## Natashaa (12 Май 2019)

Значение по моему было около 19. Попринимал пару дней и забросил. Но я ему скажу, чтобы возобновил.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Май 2019)

Ага... 19 - маловато совсем. 
Есть Вигантол - масляный раствор. 1 капля = 500 МЕ
Есть таблетки (БАД) - Ультра Д3 (Финляндия), 1 таб = 1000 МЕ
Есть водный раствор - Аквадетрим. Есть еще от Солгар там чето, там по 600 МЕ в таблетке. 
Блин, нарекламировала... Короче, я сама принимала тоже, но передозировала.Назначали мне 5000 МЕ в сут, я стала 3000 МЕ , но и то поплохело. 
Поэтому, дозировку подберите и принимает пусть. Я думаю, что 1000 МЕ должно хватить. Потом пересдать на анализ и узнаете - что там, повысилось ли.
Можно еще на Са, Мg, P сдать , вместе с вит Д.


----------



## Natashaa (12 Май 2019)

У него дозировка 5000 МЕ с ай херб. И по моему он тоже как то не очень начинал чувствовать себя от них. А врач прописывал аквадетрим, такие тоже есть, наверное лучше их пропить
Кальций сдавал кровь, результат в норме, но вроде может такое быть, когда в кровь показывает норму, но в костях его недостаточно


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Май 2019)

Так... интересно... Я на счет 5000МЕ с Ай Херб сомневалась. И так их и не заказала.
Потому что их на офиц.сайте Солгар нет, есть другая дозировка - 600МЕ
И ни в одной аптеке нет по 5000, прошла, поговорила с аптекарями, все говорят, что ни в одном каталоге нет по 5000МЕ и даже по 1000МЕ тоже нет, естьтолько по 600МЕ.
Написала письмо в Солгар, те ответили, что не имеют понятия - откуда на Ай Хербе по 5000МЕ и не несут ответственности за бад с такой дозировкой)
Это так, из моего опыта...)
Пусть пьет тогда Аквадетрим, конечно. Но надо его обязательно, все же 19 - это мало, возраст молодой, костям кальций нужен.


----------



## Natashaa (12 Май 2019)

Вот такие



Хм, теперь даже боязно оттуда пить, раз вам на официальном сайте так ответили


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Май 2019)

Нее, не боязно )) Просто другие препараты можно брать, например, та же фолиевая кислота - она же есть и на Ай Хербе и в аптеках и на сайте Солгара )
Навела я тень на плетень ))

Вижу - на фоте у вас не от Солгара же! 
Так что за фирма - пока не поняла у вас. Надо на сайт этой фирмы перейти, глянуть , может они есть и на офиц.сайте этой фирмы.


----------

